# Toro Z master PTO issue



## ToroZmaster (May 2, 2010)

I have a 2004 Toro z-master with a 20 HP Kohler engine on it with 1000 hours. It ran well for a long time and the other day I started cutting and it cut fine and then I turned the PTO off and tried to turn it back on and it would not engage the blades at all. Then I found a used PTO switch I had laying around and that worked for two times then I turned it off and tried to turn it back on again and it would not engage and the clutch was hesitating like it was trying to click on but did not have enough power to kick on. Then I let it sit over night and went out the next day to try to fix the issue and the mower would not start, so I jumped the battery and it started right up and then tried to engage the PTO and it engaged. So I left the motor running for a while to see if the battery would charge and turned it off. Then I went back to try to start the mower and it would not start again, I do not know if it is a Short in the used PTO switch or if the Battery is bad or if there is a short in the wiring harness. Does anybody have any advice for me, please help.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

If you still have the original battery it may be time for a replacement. I have (almost) the same unit with 23hp Kohler and 60" deck.... my symptom of bad battery was the engine died when engaging the PTO ....this was last season.... replaced battery and all is well. 5-6 years for a battery in that type of mower is about all you can expect.

I found that if I had to jump the battery, or charge it, the battery was history... your PTO is electric and takes quite a few amps to engage, a weak battery won't cut the mustard. Get a new battery and see what happens.


----------



## ToroZmaster (May 2, 2010)

Thank you very much for your reply. I believe the guy I just bought it from told me he replaced the batter but I can check it out and see it there is a date on the battery. Also if it is not the battery could the random PTO switch that I replaced cause the issue, I will just purchase a new PTO switch and hope this works.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hope all is going well with your mower.... I am nowhere near my unit and can't take a look at the PTO to determine what may be wrong. It's a 30 mile drive just to take a look and another 30 back....:grin: 

I don't see the switch as being the problem if the contacts are still in good shape.... I would check any and all connections associated with the PTO. All connections need to be clean and tight... I use dielectric grease if moisture may be a problem. The PTO is kinda out in the open and I would check there for any trouble.


----------



## ToroZmaster (May 2, 2010)

Thank you very much for your advice and so far so good I charged the battery and it seems to be holding a charge and the PTO kicked on just fine so I hope it is working, I will find out tomorrow. I may just start disconnecting the battery each night lol. That would be a pain.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hope all goes well!! One thing to make sure is that the ignition is turned off.... your mower should have an hour meter, which will drain the battery if the ignition is not turned off. One of my grandkids taught me that lesson and I never left the key in the ignition after that... I put the key in a handy location that was out of reach...:grin:


----------

